# Buckroe Pier 7/9



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Got to Buckroe Pier about 5:30pm and promptly started fishing with a bottom rig. I actually used some bloodworms that I had frozen from a previous trip. Thought I'd give it a shot since they're so expensive now. $9.50 for Jumbo Bloodworms, bag of 10 - what a joke! Anyway, I caught about 3 spot on them and fished for some flounder with no luck no room to move around on the pier as it was super crowded. At about 11pm I caught about half dozen spot and a croaker. Round midnight the trout began feeding and caught I don't know how many on a spec rig along with a blue fish. Did that for about 2 hours so I could survive my ride back home to Richmond. 
Like to give a shout out to the lady rockin the gotcha lure fishing beside me. Most of the time on the pier I see women just bottom fishing, but this one was working a lure and catching fish.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

thanks for the report, was wondering how the fishing at buckroe was


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the report


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the report. What section of the pier where you catching trout?


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Was on the left hand side past the second shelter on down they were busting the water. No keepers on the trout. They were out on the pier checking coolers last night. Didn't see any issues with fish, but saw one nimrod get kicked off the end with what appeared to be a duffle bag full of beer. I will have to say I wish some of he guys that were on the end of the pier would have a little respect and at least try to watch their mouths a bit. Lots of bad words floating around with little kids in range. Just sayin...


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree. I don't want to hear someone shouting expletives all night either. I've been unemployed now for 7 months, but, have been able to do some fishing during the week at Buckroe. I also drive there from Richmond. We used to go over to Kiptopeke for the night time trout and blue fish action, but can't afford the tolls now. The drive back was a killer too. Have you ever tried using Finess minnow's for the trout? Works great. What is a "Spec" rig, by the way? I'll have to get out there one evening soon for the night fishing.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Take a look at the 4th rig down on the link. I joined the unemployment club about 8 months ago and have toned down my fishing trips. Looking for something in the insurance company arena. I actually live in chesterfield off Reams Rd. 
http://www.hatterasjack.com/terminalrigs.htm


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Blloyd, I sent you a private message. reply back to my email address. Thanks


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Blloyd said:


> Take a look at the 4th rig down on the link. I joined the unemployment club about 8 months ago and have toned down my fishing trips. Looking for something in the insurance company arena. I actually live in chesterfield off Reams Rd.
> http://www.hatterasjack.com/terminalrigs.htm


 Thanks for the report. I have yet to fish the new pier. 

You are in the same boat I am. Just lost my job Monday and was trying to get with a insurance company working in claims. I have lots of automotive experience and managerial experience but it's hard


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

My wife and I have gone to that pier 4 times, this year, sine middle of June. We did go once on a Friday, but got there early. All 4 times has been during the week. I have to admit, I am very impressed with this pier. Nice bathrooms, clean pier. They actually have plastic cutting board on the railings of the pier to cut up your bait. Im not sure if it is maintained by the city, but once when we were there, a couple guys in orange vests were going up and down the pier with a bucket of soap water, cleaning those bait cutting boards. We were crabbing and fishing. The crabbing was great. I caught and lost one large fish on a Zabisky rig. My wife lost a large flounder. Caught a lot of small bait fish. There again, we were fishing in the shallows and not out on the T. We will be going back soon and trying out the night action under the lights. I love jigging for those trout and taylor blues. Also, they have some great BBQ, prices are reasonable.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

My son and I were there today 16 July and the bite was pretty steady. We fished from 8am till 1pm. Lots of spots and nice sized as well. Croakers but they were smaller. Lots of blow fish and flying fish (im guessing!) There were plenty of small black looking bass about 2-3 inches mostly. I also saw about 30+ flounder caught but only 2 were keeper sized. One last fish and there were 1000's of them were small looking sliver fish sorta like a blue in apperance but without the dark coloring and they didn't have teeth. They were catching them 2 at a time as well. Not sure what they were though. 
JB


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Thanks for the report. I have yet to fish the new pier.
> 
> You are in the same boat I am. Just lost my job Monday and was trying to get with a insurance company working in claims. I have lots of automotive experience and managerial experience but it's hard


Jason it is nice..You would like it! Bring a bait rod and heaver.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

jasonr said:


> Thanks for the report. I have yet to fish the new pier.
> 
> You are in the same boat I am. Just lost my job Monday and was trying to get with a insurance company working in claims. I have lots of automotive experience and managerial experience but it's hard


A lot of movement in the insurance companies now. IT & services being farmed now to India and some to China (believe it or not). Claims being handled by TPA's, but there are still some jobs out there and they're not paying what they did a couple years ago. Good luck to you. If I hear of anything in your area I'll let you know. I have run across one claims position, but it was start out position for a company office headed in Chesterfield though.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

jb1edlover said:


> My son and I were there today 16 July and the bite was pretty steady. We fished from 8am till 1pm. Lots of spots and nice sized as well. Croakers but they were smaller. Lots of blow fish and flying fish (im guessing!) There were plenty of small black looking bass about 2-3 inches mostly. I also saw about 30+ flounder caught but only 2 were keeper sized. One last fish and there were 1000's of them were small looking sliver fish sorta like a blue in apperance but without the dark coloring and they didn't have teeth. They were catching them 2 at a time as well. Not sure what they were though.
> JB


Love to flounder fish out there, but it's only good during the week late at night or very early in the morning when you can work the pier. Small black looking bass are sea bass or as they call them "black willies".


----------

